# Can you mix diff Juli's?



## wedge22 (May 5, 2007)

I have a 29g that I was thinking of putting some Juli's in. My questions would be:
Can you mix and match Juli species or will you get hybrids?
Is a 29g big enough for more than one pair?
I would probably have a bristlenose Pleco and possible 1 single Neo Brichardi as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You will get hybrids.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 2, 2007)

Whats so bad about hybrids?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hyperion, read this, lots of good reasons why some fishkeepers object to hybrids http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 96&start=0


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Another problem is that they will compete and you will likely end up with 1 pair of fish, and depending on your stocking plan, it may be a mixed pair.

Why not do 1 smaller species (regani and marlieri will get too big for the tank) with some shellies instead?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 2, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Hyperion, read this, lots of good reasons why some fishkeepers object to hybrids http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 96&start=0


Thanks for that link


----------



## wedge22 (May 5, 2007)

What would 1 Juli, 1 Neo Brichardi, 1 Calvus and a catfish turn out like in a 29g then? It appears that if I go with Juli's I will end up with just a pair.

THanks for all the replies!


----------



## afroquarium (May 17, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> You will get hybrids.


Are you meaning that Neolamprologines will breed with Julidochromis spp. ??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

afroquarium said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > You will get hybrids.
> ...


It is possible, though not likely, particularly if they have their own species to breed with. Having said that, the original poster asked if you kept multiple Julidochromis species together would they hybridize.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

wedge22 said:


> What would 1 Juli, 1 Neo Brichardi, 1 Calvus and a catfish turn out like in a 29g then? It appears that if I go with Juli's I will end up with just a pair.
> 
> THanks for all the replies!


I think that would work out alright. But breeding these fish can be quite rewarding, so consider getting that pair of julies, and perhaps a pair of calvus. Julies tolerate their own fry for quite awhile, and calvus would be good tankmates.


----------



## afroquarium (May 17, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> It is possible, though not likely, particularly if they have their own species to breed with. Having said that, the original poster asked if you kept multiple Julidochromis species together would they hybridize.


Oops, I misread it. Thanks.


----------

